# Errore installazione Nemo

## GianGian2387

Buongiorno a tutti,

riscontro questo problema se provo ad installare nemo:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo /home/jean # emerge --ask gnome-extra/nemo
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

se voglio aggiornare le dipendenze riscontro questo:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo /home/jean # emerge --ask --verbose --changed-use --update --deep world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies /
> ...

 

Avete idea di come possa risolvere?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "x11-base/xorg-server[xvfb]" has unmet requirements.

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.13-r1::gentoo USE="elogind ipv6 test udev xephyr xorg xvfb -debug -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -suid -systemd -unwind -xcsecurity -xnest" ABI_X86="(64)"

The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

xephyr? ( kdrive )
```

Il messaggio ti dice che se vuoi installare x11-base/xorg-server con la use flag xephyr sei obbligato ad abilitare anche kdrive, lo puoi fare con il file /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## GianGian2387

Nell mie flag non ho inserito ne xerphy nekdrive...

attualmente nelle use ho inserito: "-systemd dbus X pipewire-alsa elogind cups zeroconf test"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a controllare con il comando grep -r xerphy /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## GianGian2387

 *Quote:*   

> jean@Gentoo ~ $ grep -r xerphy /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> jean@Gentoo ~ $
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non capisco chi ha abilitato la use flag xerphy. Che output ritorna il comando emerge -pv x11-base/xorg-server?

----------

## GianGian2387

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo /home/jean # emerge -pv x11-base/xorg-server
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies |
> ...

 

----------

## GianGian2387

Era un problema di dipendenze alsa-plugins, ho disinstallato quelle dipendenze e sono riuscito a risolvere quasi tutto, ora il problema è che se do il comando: emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world

ricevo questo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y worldCalculating dependencies... done!\[ebuild  N     \] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.2.2  USE="mix pulseaudio usb\_stream -arcam\_av -debug -ffmpeg -jack -libsamplerate -oss -speex" ABI\_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" \[blocks B      \] media-plugins/alsa-plugins ("media-plugins/alsa-plugins" is blocking media-video/pipewire-0.3.30-r2) \* Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be \* installed at the same time on the same system.  (media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.2.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by    >=media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27-r1\[pulseaudio,abi\_x86\_32(-)?,abi\_x86\_64(-)?,abi\_x86\_x32(-)?,abi\_mips\_n32(-)?,abi\_mips\_n64(-)?,abi\_mips\_o32(-)?,abi\_s390\_32(-)?,abi\_s390\_64(-)?\] (>=media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27-r1\[pulseaudio,abi\_x86\_64(-)\]) required by (media-sound/pulseaudio-13.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="X alsa alsa-plugin asyncns bluetooth caps dbus elogind gdbm glib gtk ipv6 orc qt5 ssl tcpd udev webrtc-aec -doc -equalizer -gconf -jack -libsamplerate -lirc -native-headset -ofono-headset (-oss) -realtime (-selinux) -sox (-system-wide) -systemd -test -zeroconf" ABI\_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"  (media-video/pipewire-0.3.30-r2:0/0.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by    media-video/pipewire required by u/selected For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the followingsection of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):[https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked\_packages](https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages)
> 
> 

 

Sapreste dirmi come risolvere? 

Avrei un altra curiosità, in fase di installazione ho dato il permesso al mio utente di utilizzare sudo (andando a compilare il file visudo), quando da terminale do un qualsiasi comando che imlica "sudo" mi viene richiesta sempre la password (ciò rende impossibile utilizzare alcuni comandi se non da teminale ad es. halt -p da una barra) per ovviare a ciò dovrei installare polkit o dovrei fare altro?Last edited by GianGian2387 on Wed Sep 29, 2021 2:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare l'output del comando in modo più comprensibile?

----------

## GianGian2387

```
 gentoo /home/jean # emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.2.2  USE="mix pulseaudio usb_stream -arcam_av -debug -ffmpeg -jack -libsamplerate -oss -speex" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[blocks B      ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins ("media-plugins/alsa-plugins" is blocking media-video/pipewire-0.3.30-r2)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.2.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27-r1[pulseaudio,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27-r1[pulseaudio,abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-sound/pulseaudio-13.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="X alsa alsa-plugin asyncns bluetooth caps dbus elogind gdbm glib gtk ipv6 orc qt5 ssl tcpd udev webrtc-aec -doc -equalizer -gconf -jack -libsamplerate -lirc -native-headset -ofono-headset (-oss) -realtime (-selinux) -sox (-system-wide) -systemd -test -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

  (media-video/pipewire-0.3.30-r2:0/0.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-video/pipewire required by @selected 

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

Cambiato quote con code che almeno mantiene le tabulazioni/spazi come da output -- fedeliallalinea

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non conosco pipewire ma se do un'occhiata all'ebuild dice 

```
        pipewire-alsa? (

                >=media-libs/alsa-lib-1.1.7[${MULTILIB_USEDEP}]

                || (

                        media-plugins/alsa-plugins[-pulseaudio]

                        !media-plugins/alsa-plugins

                )

        )

        !pipewire-alsa? ( media-plugins/alsa-plugins[${MULTILIB_USEDEP},pulseaudio] )
```

Quindi o installi pipewire disabilitando la use flag pipewire-alsa o lo installi con questa abilitata ma disabilitando la use flag pulseaudio da media-plugins/alsa-plugins.

----------

## GianGian2387

La use flag pipewire-Alsa l’ho abilitata, per media-plugins/alsa-plugins, era questo “pacchetto”? A causarmi conflitti con nemo, l’ho disinstallato per poter installare pipewire, se lo vado a reinstallare credo che il sistema tornerebbe muto.Last edited by GianGian2387 on Thu Sep 30, 2021 6:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GianGian2387 wrote:*   

> La use flag pipewire-Alsa l’ho abilitata, per l’altra cosa che hai detto non saprei come fare

 

Se vuoi disabilitare una use flag a un pacchetto dovresti usare /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## GianGian2387

Quindi dovrei scrivere nel file: media-plugins/alsa-plugins per disabilitare alsa-plugins?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No devi disabilitare pulseaudio a alsa-plugin quindi scrivi

```
media-plugins/alsa-plugins -pulseaudio
```

----------

## GianGian2387

Stavo rileggendo la guida per l'installazione di pipewire e ho visto questo paragrafo (mi è sfuggito la prima volta):

 *Quote:*   

> To have PipeWire to act as a PulseAudio user daemon/server, un-comment the "/usr/bin/pipewire" = { args = "-c pipewire-pulse.conf" } line in the main configuration file:
> 
> FILE /etc/pipewire/pipewire.conf
> 
> context.exec = {
> ...

 

La domanda è: se configuro così risolverei il problema?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GianGian2387 wrote:*   

> La domanda è: se configuro così risolverei il problema?

 

No, nel senso che il problema di use flag rimarrà. Ora come devi impostare le use flag lo ignoro visto che non conosco pipewire.

----------

## GianGian2387

se da terminale do nano /etc/portage/package.use mi dice che è una directory, se mi dirigo verso quella directory e scrivo media-plugins.... mi dice file o directory non esistente... se do echo media-plugins.. mi risponde ripostandomi lo stesso nome, se do il comando per aggiornare le use flag ricevo l'errore solito... come devo fare?

----------

## sabayonino

se "package.use" è una directory allora al suo interno puoi utilizzare dei files

crea un file "alsa-plugins" (il nome è arbitrario , ma può servire per riconoscere i vari pacchetti con le loro useflag)

ed inserisci il contenuto sopra indicato

```
media-plugins/alsa-plugins -pulseaudio
```

oppure , all'interno della directory  esegui :

```
echo "media-plugins/alsa-plugins -pulseaudio" > alsa-plugins
```

(che significa  tramite il comando echo di redirigere il contenuto tra virgolette ad un file di nome "alsa-plugins"

----------

## GianGian2387

dato echo "media-plugins/alsa-plugins -pulseaudio" > alsa-plugins, ho poi dato il comando per l'aggiornamento delle USEflag 

ricevo: 

 *Quote:*   

>  entoo ~ # emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.2.2  USE="mix pulseaudio usb_stream -arcam_av -debug -ffmpeg -jack -libsamplerate -oss -speex" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Strano, cosa torna il comando grep -r pulseaudio /etc/portage/package.use?

----------

## GianGian2387

ho modificato le use flag, togliendo pipewire-alsa, sono riuscito a fare l'aggiornamento senza riscontrare errori! ora però l'audio risulta ovattato (ho provato le casse su di un altro dipsositivo e funzionano bene), appena possibile proverò a disinstallare pipewire e alsa-plugins e reinstallare il tutto, vediamo se risolvo così.

----------

## GianGian2387

 *Quote:*   

> grep -r pulseaudio /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> /etc/portage/package.use/alsa-plugins:media-plugins/alsa-plugins -pulseaudio
> 
> /etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by media-sound/pulseaudio-13.0-r1::gentoo[alsa-plugin,alsa]
> ...

 

----------

## sabayonino

Il povero portage non si capisce perchè per alsa-plugins da una parte abiliti pulseauio e dall'altra lo disabiliti

```
/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.2.2 pulseaudio 
```

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.2.2 pulseaudio 

/etc/portage/package.use/alsa-plugins:media-plugins/alsa-plugins -pulseaudio 

decidi cosa vuoi fare.

----------

## GianGian2387

Scusa, non ho capito cosa vorresti dire... Vorrei risolvere l'errore che ricevo quando aggiorno le use flag, fino ad ora ho seguito le indicazioni che mi avete dato in questo tred (togliendo la prova che ho fatto di togliere pipewire-alsa dalle use flag), ora non riesco proprio a capire dove sia l'errore

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora qual'è esattamente l'errore che hai?

----------

## GianGian2387

Sempre il solito problema

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo /home/jean # emerge --ask --verbose --changed-use --update --deep world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come ha detto sabayonino tu nel tuo package.use hai

```
/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.2.2 pulseaudio

/etc/portage/package.use/alsa-plugins:media-plugins/alsa-plugins -pulseaudio 
```

Devi capire se vuoi o non vuoi la use flag pulseaudio abilitata per il pacchetto media-plugins/alsa-plugins (quindi devi eliminare una delle due voci).

Se vuoi tenere abilitata pulseaudio devi pero' disabilitare la use flag pipewire-alsa dal pacchetto media-video/pipewire se no ti vedrai il conflitto che vedi ora.

----------

## GianGian2387

Ho eliminato il file creato e ridato il comando per l'aggiornamento:

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo /etc/portage/package.use # rm -R alsa-plugins
> 
> gentoo /etc/portage/package.use # ls
> 
> zz-autounmask
> ...

 

Ho provato a disinstallare alsa-plugins:

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo /home/jean # (equery d alsa-plugins)
> 
>  * These packages depend on alsa-plugins:
> 
> media-sound/pulseaudio-13.0-r1 (alsa-plugin ? >=media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27-r1[pulseaudio,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il pacchetto alsa-plugins è richiesto da pulseaudio quindi l'unica cosa che ti resta da fare è aggiungere la voce media-video/pipewire -pipewire-alsa in package.use

----------

## GianGian2387

Finalmente funziona!!!

----------

